# small point and shoot - recommendations



## nick (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking for a pocket sized point and shoot with a decent optical zoom (10x).

For pictures of the kids, filming assemblies etc

I currently have a Panasonic LX3, which I like but the missus hates - "too big and minimal zoom". She won't countenance going to a "system" camera

The Panasonic SZ7 for ~£190 seems to fit the bill on a quick look.

Any experience of this machine, or :
recommendations for something with a similar size factor and decent zoom (happy to pay more if quality warrants it)
thanks
Nick


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 16, 2012)

The LX3 is too big? 

I've heard good things about the PowerShot S series - the latest one is the S100. 5x zoom and a lot of quite high-end features. Bit more than the Panasonic you mention though.


----------



## nick (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah - size is in the eye of the beholder I guess
looked a s100 but not enough zoominess!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 16, 2012)

Apparently they do the SX260 as well which has 20x zoom. Also seems to be slightly cheaper for some reason.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 16, 2012)

The manufacturers seem to classify long-zoom compacts as 'travel zoom' if that's any help in searching.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 16, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> The manufacturers seem to classify long-zoom compacts as 'travel zoom' if that's any help in searching.


 
and super-zoom


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am looking for good top-end point and shoot.

In the past I have used the Fuji Finepix Fd30 and Fd50 but am very disappointed with the image quality of the F80EXR.    Its strange that Fuji image quality seems to actually be getting worse over the years although the zoom and pixels has improved.

There are so many settings that I haven't got through the manual properly yet. Notably there are some EXR options that I haven't fully explored such as "EXR Resolution Priority", "EXR High ISO and Low Noise" and "EXR Dynamic-Range Priority". Full Auto EXR doesn't seem to be producing very good results.


----------

